# Almost broke in the other Abu 6500



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Kayla and I got set up Friday evening. I got a flat going in the rain about 1 in the morning. Repeated hollering and flashlight in her eyes finally brought Kayla out of the enclosure to fight the fish from the deck of the Catfish Queen.  

I held onto my grandaughter as she fought the fish for about 15 minutes. As it neared the bank it hit another line and shifted into passing gear. I heard the drag give a little then the fish was off. I consoled Kayla as best I could and tucked her back into her nice warm sleeping bag.

Saturday night was cloudy but no rain. I thought we were in luck since the clouds would keep the full moon from giving us moonburn  

The sky grew clear about 3 in the morning and a clicker sounded. I got Kayla to wake up but she refused to get out of her sleeping bag to fight the fish.
She did pose Sunday morning with the cat.










I just finished roping the fish up when another clicker went off. My little Abu 6500 that hasn't been broken in was purring. When I set the hook I again hollered at Kayla. She informed me she was comfortable where she was and told me to deal with it.

I was fishing a spot that ran shallow for a good ways out so I jumped in the little boat to fisht the fish out in deeper water. This also prevented the fish from making a quick run around a tree on the bank, as they sometimes do (Seevers  )

When I finally netted the fish I thought I had broken in the other Abu. A check of the scales told me the fish was only 49 pounds so it is not officially broken in.










The lady fish was 43.

Both released to fight another day  

Maybe I can do better next week when I have more time to get into the groove.


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are some nice fish! Keep them coming! Two fish like that are a great year for most people! Nice catch.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Good looking fish there Robby. Seeing pictures like yours and some of the fish brought into Cripple Creek spread a virus threw me like wildfire, and I now must admit. There are going to be a lot of sleepless nights this summer sitting by the lakes. 
Just one of the many reason I will be single for life. Well that is unless I find a beautiful woman with a nice boat, good dog, nice cabin, and one hell of a piece of property!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish Robby. I caught a 3 pound bass in the front lake this morning.  
Also have three channel cats in the lake that should be around 8 pounds now.
Wanna come up and give it a try?   Good luck on 70 plus pounds.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish KATFISH!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

woow..combination of the 2 that you're holding weighs as much(or more) as me..
i'm sure next time captain Kayla will break in your reel properly for you..  I always enjoyed reading your adventures robby..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish Robby!


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

Gollleeeeee. man are those some nice trophys. tell that grand daughter to keep up the good work, and ask her is she is ready to teach a few people how to catch some big ones like that, lol lol


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

IMPRESSIVE! Robby you truly are the man when it comes to Flathead Catfish around here. Nice Job!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

nice fish, i hope i can get into lakes and rivers more often


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice Flatheads..


Kayla seems to know when the "little" fish are biting.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed Robby !!! Where did Kayla pick up that bad habit of staying in the sleeping bag???........SEEVERS  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

SEEVERS THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Does read like that hey dipster  Seevers a CATKING  That belongs in the comedy corner.........  ........  Just a friendlt ribbin old timer..DA KING !!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that ain't funny grillking    

next time i'm over there,i'll have chainsaw and that tree will no longer be a problem


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick

If you would catch em after daylight like Don does I would just wade out and retrieve em for ya 

Well maybe it would cost you some twinkies cause wet BVDs are mighty uncomfortable and the band aids make knot tying a real pain


----------

